# ⁂ SNOW IN MOROCCO ⁂



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Marrakech*










*Midelt*










*TOUBKAL, MARCH 2008
*














































TIZI OUANOUMS




























AREMD










TIZI OUANOUMS


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Marrakech



















Ourika Valley















































Tachedirt


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Marrakech










Kelaat M'Gouna










Tizi-n-Tichka



















Toubkal










Oukaimeden


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Jaffar Circus










High Atlas










Bab Bou Idir ( Around Taza)










Ifrane










Middle Atlas


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Azrou (December 2007)














































Ifrane (November 2007)




























Ifrane (October 2007)


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Oukaimeden ( October 2007)





































Oukaimeden (November 2007)














































Dades valley










Around Marrakech


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Around Ouarzazat




























Anti Atlas


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

High Atlas




























Oukaimeden


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Oukaimeden


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Un-goddamnit-beliavable snow in Africa not only at the top of kilimangiaro !!!


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Morocco's got the atlas mountains.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Lovely country ! Awesome mountains


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

In May I plan to climb the three highest peaks in the Atlas Mountains (also the highest in North Africa). They are:

1) Jebel Toubkal = 4167m
2) Timesguida Ouanoukrim = 4089m
3) Ras-n-Ouanoukrim = 4083m

The last two are actually twin summits of the same mountain (Ouanoukrim), and Ras-n-Ouanoukrim should really be regarded as a sub-peak rather than an independent mountain. I will need some luck with the weather though.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^

Temperatures in the High Atlas Mountains in May can be cold at nigh, but very warm during the day

Here is some pics of Ouanoukrim in october


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

absolut awesome! congratulations.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

The first pic is now in my Desktop


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful images! Spectacular scenery! Thank you so much for sharing these truly wonderous images!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Taza


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Aouli


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Midelt










Bouiblane


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

It´s still snowing in Morocco?


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

i didn´t know you could see snow in lower parts than the atlas mountain ranges, those pics were refresing indeed


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

*Wow*











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlas_Mountains

Atlas Mountains
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Atlas Mountains 
Range 

Jbel Toubkal in Toubkal National Park in the High Atlas 
Countries Morocco, Algeria, Tunisia 

Highest point Jbel Toubkal 
- elevation 4,167 m (13,671 ft) 
- coordinates 31°03′43″N 07°54′58″W / 31.06194, -7.91611 

Period Precambrian 


Location of the Atlas Mountains (colored red) across North Africa 
The Atlas Mountains (Kabyle: Idurar n leṭles, Arabic: جبال الأطلس ‎) is a mountain range in northwest Africa extending about 2,400 km (1,500 miles) through Morocco, Algeria, and Tunisia. The highest peak is Jbel Toubkal, with an elevation of 4,167 metres (13,671 ft) in southwestern Morocco. The second highest mountain is the M'Goun of 4,071 metres (13,356 ft). The Atlas ranges separate the Mediterranean and Atlantic coastlines from the Sahara Desert. The population of the Atlas Mountains are mainly Berber tribes in Morocco and kabyles in Algeria. The terms for 'mountain' in some Berber languages are adrar and adras, believed to be cognate with the toponym.

The mountains are divided into additional and separate ranges, including the Middle Atlas, High Atlas, and Anti-Atlas. The lower Tell Atlas running near the coast and the larger Saharan Atlas running further south terminate in the Aurès Mountains located in Algeria and Tunisia. The Atlas Mountains constitute one of the distinct physiographic provinces of the larger African Alpine System division.


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

it's very nice


----------



## JimMasters (Apr 14, 2008)

kinda kewl


----------



## Xephiroth (Feb 25, 2005)

I never knew that there is a snow in Morocco before. This country has both desert

and snow. Very interesting !


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

looks great


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

From Amelkis


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

Langur said:


> In May I plan to climb the three highest peaks in the Atlas Mountains (also the highest in North Africa). They are:
> 
> 1) Jebel Toubkal = 4167m
> 2) Timesguida Ouanoukrim = 4089m
> ...


Climbed! The weather was perfect and I managed to summit all three of North Africa's highest peaks no problem. I summitted Toubkal on Monday and the two Ouanoukrim summits Tuesday (yesterday). I'm back home in London now. On Jebel Toubkal I climbed with another SSC forumer, Blimey, without a guide. We took lots of minor wrong turns and got ourselves into some hairy situations but we were always able to climb out of them again and we made it safely to the top and back. Blimey had never even seen a high mountain before and never been above 1000m altitude so to climb Toubkal without guides was a special achievement for him. He had just finished his masters exams (and was therefore short of sleep and out of shape) and we hiked the 9km/1500m-ascent trek from Imlil (1740m) to the Refuge Toubkal (3207m), despite him having arrived by plane that very morning from London, and despite him having had no sleep whatsoever over the night before! We hired a mule to carry our heavy luggage to the Refuge but it was still quite strenuous. The next day we topped Toubkal (4167m) together. After Toubkal, Blimey was understandably knackered, and went back down to Imlil that afternoon, so the next morning I climbed the two Ouanoukrim summits (4089m and 4083m) with a guide. Using the guide made things much easier. He knew the mountains intimately so we always took the best path. I will post photos here from the top three summits in the Atlas soon.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Welcome back again !
Was there some snow on the Toubkal, or was it too hot ?

We are waiting for the pics:cheers:



Langur said:


> Climbed! The weather was perfect and I managed to summit all three of North Africa's highest peaks no problem. I summitted Toubkal on Monday and the two Ouanoukrim summits Tuesday (yesterday). I'm back home in London now. On Jebel Toubkal I climbed with another SSC forumer, Blimey, without a guide. We took lots of minor wrong turns and got ourselves into some hairy situations but we were always able to climb out of them again and we made it safely to the top and back. Blimey had never even seen a high mountain before and never been above 1000m altitude so to climb Toubkal without guides was a special achievement for him. He had just finished his masters exams (and was therefore short of sleep and out of shape) and we hiked the 9km/1500m-ascent trek from Imlil (1740m) to the Refuge Toubkal (3207m), despite him having arrived by plane that very morning from London, and despite him having had no sleep whatsoever over the night before! We hired a mule to carry our heavy luggage to the Refuge but it was still quite strenuous. The next day we topped Toubkal (4167m) together. After Toubkal, Blimey was understandably knackered, and went back down to Imlil that afternoon, so the next morning I climbed the two Ouanoukrim summits (4089m and 4083m) with a guide. Using the guide made things much easier. He knew the mountains intimately so we always took the best path. I will post photos here from the top three summits in the Atlas soon.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Fantastic Morocco. Redalinho. It has nice beaches in Agadir and great snow in the mountains.


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> Welcome back again !
> Was there some snow on the Toubkal, or was it too hot ?
> 
> We are waiting for the pics:cheers:


I think the Atlas got a heavy snowfall this winter and there were still large snowfields that we had to cross. Luckily I brought my ice axe and crampons though they were not strictly necessary. I read that the snow doesn't disappear completely until August.


----------



## blimey (Mar 9, 2003)

Langur said:


> Climbed! The weather was perfect and I managed to summit all three of North Africa's highest peaks no problem. I summitted Toubkal on Monday and the two Ouanoukrim summits Tuesday (yesterday). I'm back home in London now. On Jebel Toubkal I climbed with another SSC forumer, Blimey, without a guide. We took lots of minor wrong turns and got ourselves into some hairy situations but we were always able to climb out of them again and we made it safely to the top and back. Blimey had never even seen a high mountain before and never been above 1000m altitude so to climb Toubkal without guides was a special achievement for him. He had just finished his masters exams (and was therefore short of sleep and out of shape) and we hiked the 9km/1500m-ascent trek from Imlil (1740m) to the Refuge Toubkal (3207m), despite him having arrived by plane that very morning from London, and despite him having had no sleep whatsoever over the night before! We hired a mule to carry our heavy luggage to the Refuge but it was still quite strenuous. The next day we topped Toubkal (4167m) together. After Toubkal, Blimey was understandably knackered, and went back down to Imlil that afternoon, so the next morning I climbed the two Ouanoukrim summits (4089m and 4083m) with a guide. Using the guide made things much easier. He knew the mountains intimately so we always took the best path. I will post photos here from the top three summits in the Atlas soon.


That's right! And Langur has managed to quadruple the number of 4000+ meter peaks that he's climbed! He said he can't wait to share this fact with his women.

And yeah, the trip was great. I'm still in Marrakech and Morocco seems like a very nice and friendly place.


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

blimey said:


> And Langur has managed to quadruple the number of 4000+ meter peaks that he's climbed! He said he can't wait to share this fact with his women.


LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

Langur said:


> In May I plan to climb the three highest peaks in the Atlas Mountains (also the highest in North Africa). They are:
> 
> 1) Jebel Toubkal = 4167m
> 2) Timesguida Ouanoukrim = 4089m
> ...





Langur said:


> Climbed! The weather was perfect and I managed to summit all three of North Africa's highest peaks no problem. I summitted Toubkal on Monday and the two Ouanoukrim summits Tuesday (yesterday). I'm back home in London now. On Jebel Toubkal I climbed with another SSC forumer, Blimey, without a guide. We took lots of minor wrong turns and got ourselves into some hairy situations but we were always able to climb out of them again and we made it safely to the top and back. Blimey had never even seen a high mountain before and never been above 1000m altitude so to climb Toubkal without guides was a special achievement for him. He had just finished his masters exams (and was therefore short of sleep and out of shape) and we hiked the 9km/1500m-ascent trek from Imlil (1740m) to the Refuge Toubkal (3207m), despite him having arrived by plane that very morning from London, and despite him having had no sleep whatsoever over the night before! We hired a mule to carry our heavy luggage to the Refuge but it was still quite strenuous. The next day we topped Toubkal (4167m) together. After Toubkal, Blimey was understandably knackered, and went back down to Imlil that afternoon, so the next morning I climbed the two Ouanoukrim summits (4089m and 4083m) with a guide. Using the guide made things much easier. He knew the mountains intimately so we always took the best path. I will post photos here from the top three summits in the Atlas soon.


My apologies for the large file sizes:


*Jebel Toubkal (4167m)*

Blimey on Toubkal summit (censored for privacy):









Monkey on Toubkal summit:









Views of surrounding mountains (there are six of the seven 4000m peaks in the Atlas in this area):



























Pictures from the descent (note that there are no pictures from the ascent - I only relax enough to take photos after the summit  ):




























*Ouanoukrim (Timesguida = 4089m and Ras = 4083m)*

These two peaks are separated by about 1km and a col at a little under 4000m. Ras's low degree of topographic prominence is perhaps why Timesguida and Ras should be counted as one twin-headed mountain (Ouanoukrim), with Ras-n-Ouanoukrim listed as a mere "top" or sub-summit of Timesguida Ouanoukrim, rather than as two fully separate and independent mountain peaks. However Ras may just about satisfy a low standard of independence such as 100m topographic prominence (the lowest degree of independence used for peak lists for the Alps) or 300ft/91.4m (often used when listing the "14ers" in the Colorado Rockies).

My guide Mohammed on the 4089m Timesguida summit:









Ras has two small summits. From Timesguida it is quicker to climb up one and then cross to the slightly higher one opposite. This is the view from the marginally shorter one and shows the short col and then the crack on the opposite rocks up which we had to scramble up to attain the 4083m summit of Ras:









The view from Ras (4083m):


















On the descent:























































*The trek back to Imlil*

After arriving back at the Refuge Toubkal (3207m), we had to collect our heavy bags and face the long descent down the valley to Imlil (1740m), albeit with the assistance of a mule to carry the heavy bags. Most of these shots are looking backwards towards the high mountains as they gradually disappear from view.




























The village of Aremd:









One last view of the great peaks:









Imlil in the distance:


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing. Wow I am so jealous for being in the area so many time and to never have climbed it. How long did the trip to the summit take you?


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

^ We left Marrakech by grand taxi around lunchtime on Sunday. We arrived in Imlil and starting hiking the trail to the Toubkal Refuge. On the way we hired a mule and driver (we reckoned it would be a little cheaper outside of Imlil itself). We trekked through the afternoon to arrive at the Toubkal Refuge shortly before 6pm. The next morning (Monday) we had a later-than-planned start for Toubkal (I blame Blimey  ) and we took many minor wrong turns on both ascent and descent which delayed us considerably. We must have set off around 7-8am and returned around 2pm (??). For the next day (Tuesday) I hired a guide and we set off shortly after 6am and arrived back at the Refuge, having bagged the two Ouanoukrim summits, by around 11:30am. It was much faster with the guide as we made no wrong turns. His familiarity with the mountains meant that we always took the easiest route. After about half an hour at the Refuge I set off for Imlil. It took several knee busting hours to get to Imlil and, once there, we hired a taxi to Marrakech and I must have been back in that city around 5-6pm. So all in all the three summits took less than three days round trip from Marrakech (one half day to get up to the Refuge plus two days for the three summits and return). Any fit and determined person can bag these summits in that time. I would recommend a guide though I'm quite proud that Blimey and I managed to climb Toubkal without one.


----------



## Langur (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way there are a series of really beautiful winter climbing photos of Toubkal here - a lot more snow than we had:
http://www.pixagogo.com/8857644364


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Langur said:


> ^ We left Marrakech by grand taxi around lunchtime on Sunday. We arrived in Imlil and starting hiking the trail to the Toubkal Refuge. On the way we hired a mule and driver (we reckoned it would be a little cheaper outside of Imlil itself). We trekked through the afternoon to arrive at the Toubkal Refuge shortly before 6pm. The next morning (Monday) we had a later-than-planned start for Toubkal (I blame Blimey  ) and we took many minor wrong turns on both ascent and descent which delayed us considerably. We must have set off around 7-8am and returned around 2pm (??). For the next day (Tuesday) I hired a guide and we set off shortly after 6am and arrived back at the Refuge, having bagged the two Ouanoukrim summits, by around 11:30am. It was much faster with the guide as we made no wrong turns. His familiarity with the mountains meant that we always took the easiest route. After about half an hour at the Refuge I set off for Imlil. It took several knee busting hours to get to Imlil and, once there, we hired a taxi to Marrakech and I must have been back in that city around 5-6pm. So all in all the three summits took less than three days round trip from Marrakech (one half day to get up to the Refuge plus two days for the three summits and return). Any fit and determined person can bag these summits in that time. I would recommend a guide though I'm quite proud that Blimey and I managed to climb Toubkal without one.


Thank you soooo much for sharing  And it's indeed impressive to climb Toubkal without a guide.


----------

